# iPod... il faut se regrouper pour faire moins!



## aurel99 (26 Octobre 2001)

CHER iPod? Et si l'on se regroupait pour beneficier d'un prix de groupe?

Tout le monde va sur www.clust.com  et supporte l'achat iPod.
Moi je l'ai fait, j'etais le 3eme... alors il faut se bouger!







)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2001)

Bonjour.

je me suis inscrit également, mais nous ne sommes que quatre


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Octobre 2001)

et de 5...


----------

